

Show HN: Resyum.com – No nonsense online resume maker - tbuk
https://www.resyum.com

======
dante9999
Nice.

Couple of suggestions:

* would be nice to be able to export to other formats so that I could send this as email attachment to someone not as link

* When you edit anonymously and then login you loose all things you put there earlier, would be nice to keep resume state from the phase before login after login

* why not allow people to edit headings? For example some user could rename Key Skills / Achievements to something else

* Tips from google docs seem amateurish and probably not necessary, you give people cool app to edit resume, this is great even without extras

* Samples look like good idea, more samples would be even better, dividing samples by topic, specialization etc would also be cool, for example "resume of senior dev", resume of junior dev, etc

